# Christmas present idea for my wife



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I wanna get her a new laptop, but have absolutely no idea what to look for. Wanna stay in that $500 range. She has an ASUS now and hates it. It's slow and uncomfortable to use.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

We had the best luck with Sony laptops. Not sure if you can get one for $500.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I actually should say we now prefer the Macbook air we have. But unless you get a used one or refurbished older one you won't find one for $500. So I think you would have to consider just a PC laptop.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

iPad......


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I should add she has an Apple something or 'nother for work and also dislikes it. I have iPad for the farm, and she much prefers to have an actual keyboard.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

I'd recommend a Gateway... Ours is like six or seven years old and still going strong... (despite running Vista LOL

Later! OL J R


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

I've used a Dell Inspiron, purchased from Best Buy, for a number of years. New ones pack much more power, larger capacity hard drives, etc. I've had no trouble out of this one. Here is a link that might be a helpful starting point for you:

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/dell/dell-laptops/pcmcat140500050011.c?id=pcmcat140500050011

And their non-commission sales geeks can be quite helpful, especially the sales manager.

Vincent


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

luke strawwalker said:


> I'd recommend a Gateway... Ours is like six or seven years old and still going strong... (despite running Vista LOL
> 
> Later! OL J R


I'm surprised Gateway still exists. Not that they are bad I just haven't heard anything about Gateway computers for years. I haven't even seen any advertisements for Gateway. Such a 90s high flying tech company.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

stack em up said:


> I should add she has an Apple something or 'nother for work and also dislikes it. I have iPad for the farm, and she much prefers to have an actual keyboard.


Good for your wallet that she dislikes Apple.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

stack em up said:


> I wanna get her a new laptop, but have absolutely no idea what to look for. Wanna stay in that $500 range. She has an ASUS now and hates it. It's slow and uncomfortable to use.


Stack, you might want to consider this option:

Buy a used Dell Latitude (as an example). this is a business work horse machine, usually comes off a 2-3 year lease, will have Windows Professional installed (not the customer light weight versions of Windows). Comes with a warranty.

Kind of like buying last years car with 10-20 thousand miles it, 1-2 years of factory warranty until you get to 36 thousand miles. Yea, you have a year or so older technology, but a huge savings.

I done this several times, I believe my 'savings' is adding up over time. I have been told computer connections get better with time, if they malfunction it will be early in the its life.

Dell even has an 'outlet' now.

http://www.dell.com/us/dfb/p/?cs=28&c=us&l=en&s=dfb&redirect=1&dgc=IR&cid=259428&lid=4668286

Larry


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

What will she be using it for? For $500, she can have a fairly nice laptop for surfing the internet, MS Office etc. A Sam's Club or Costco will have what she wants. take her there let her play with a couple then go back to pick it up. I have an old dell lattitude about 12 years old. Runs windows Xp pro. Can't get any more updates. I use it for surfing the net instead of my dell work laptop which will be swapping out for a hp.


----------



## JLP (Aug 5, 2013)

I suggest Diamonds......


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

stack em up said:


> I should add she has an Apple something or 'nother for work and also dislikes it. I have iPad for the farm, and she much prefers to have an actual keyboard.


You can get an actual keypad for an IPad


----------

